# boss 7.5 VDXT



## rancherman84

well i FINALLY went and updated to the boss 7.5 v plow.after this winter i coulda used the V alot! ill be selling the cutis to my father to install it on his 2007 tundra.


----------



## jstevens66

Nice!!!! Post some pics of it installed on your truck, thats gonna be a great set up


----------



## mercer_me

Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new set up.


----------



## rancherman84

well i got it! now just gotta get it installed


----------



## mercer_me

rancherman84;2013570 said:


> well i got it! now just gotta get it installed


It won't let me see it on my iPhone.


----------



## rancherman84

here it is!


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

That looks awesome! 
Any front end upgrades? Shocks? Timbrens? Leveling kit?


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

hillbillydeluxe;2020881 said:


> That looks awesome!
> Any front end upgrades? Shocks? Timbrens? Leveling kit?


just saw answer to other thread. my fault. good luck this winter


----------



## jstevens66

Looking good Rancherman!!!!!!!! You'll have some fun with that this winter!!!!


----------



## rancherman84

thanks guys! cant wait for snow!


----------



## mercer_me

That looks awesome! I'm jealous. Let us know how you like the VXT.


----------



## wakes235

Can you post more pics on how tundra suspension handles the plow?
Did you look at the HXT for half tons? 
I currently run a 8'2 VDXT on a 2500HD and just bought a new Tundra. Im worried about the suspension handling the weight of another VDXT. Opinions?


----------



## mercer_me

wakes235 said:


> Can you post more pics on how tundra suspension handles the plow?
> Did you look at the HXT for half tons?
> I currently run a 8'2 VDXT on a 2500HD and just bought a new Tundra. Im worried about the suspension handling the weight of another VDXT. Opinions?


When I bought my 8' Fisher I talked to the local Boss dealer and he said they had installed an 8'2" VXT on a Tundra and it handled it fine.

This is my Tundra with my 8' HD Fisher.


----------



## Tsack1026

rancherman84 said:


> here it is!
> 
> View attachment 145354


 An you give me any info on what undercarriage you used to get that plow to hook up ? I am currently trying for a V XT on my 2014 tundra and can't find what undercarriage to use with it


----------

